# Food Weights and Measures



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

The following info comes out of an old cookbook which came with a wood cook stove. Some measurements are standard, but some I did not know and thought they might be helpful to those of you with old cookbooks.

1 salt spoon. . . . . . . . . . . . . . .1/3 teaspoon (tsp)
3 teaspoons. . . . . . . . . . . . . . .1 tablespoon (tbsp)
1 rounded Tablespoon. . . . . . . .2 tablespoons
2 tablespoons. . . . . . . . . . . . . .1/8 cup
4 tablespoons. . . . . . . . . . . . . .1/4 cup
16 tablespoons. . . . . . . . . . . . .1 cup
2 gills. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .1 cup
1 cup. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .1/2 pint
2 cups. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 1 pint
2 pints. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 1 quart
4 quarts. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 1 gallon
8 quarts. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 1 peck
4 pecks. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .1 bushel
16 ounces. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 1 pound
16 liquid ounces. . . . . . . . . . . . . 1 pint (2 cups)
2 cups granulated sugar. . . . . . . . 1 pound
2 2/3 cups powdered sugar.. . . . . 1 pound
2 3/4 cups brown sugar. . . . . . . . 1 pound
2 cups solid meat. . . . . . . . . . . . 1 pound
5 eggs. . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. . . . . about 1 cup
8 egg whites. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .about 1 cup
16 egg yolks. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .1 cup
2 cups butter. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .1 pound
Butter the size of an egg. . . . . . . . 1/4 cup
1 square bitter chocolate. . . . . . . .1 ounce
5 cups shelled walnuts. . . . . . . . . 1 pound
4 cups shelled pecans. . . . . . . . . . 1 pound
4 cups shelled almonds. . . . . . . . . 1 pound
5 cups coconut. . . . . . . . . . . . . . .1 pound
4 cups grated cheese. . . . . . . . . . .1 pound
1 cup rice, cooked. . . . . . . . . . . . .3 cups
1 cup noodles, cooked. . . . . . . . . . 1 1/4 cups
1 lemon, juiced. . . . . . . . . . . . . . .about 3 1/2 tablespoons
1 orange, juiced. . . . . . . . . . . . . . about 6 tablespoons
3 cups chopped figs. . . . . . . . . . . .1 pound
3 cups chopped apricots. . . . . . . . .1 pound
2 1/2 cups dried prunes. . . . . . . . . 1 pound
2 1/2 cups seeded raisins. . . . . . . . 1 pound
3 cups seedless raisins. . . . . . . . . . 1 pound


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Great information, thanks, LilRedHen! :2thumb:


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

real good info! thanks.


----------

